# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  Azul's Workbook

## Azul

Hey!

My name is Gary, I'm 20 years old currently a full-time college student majoring in Information Science.
I love video games, technology, music, and of course lucid dreaming!
I enjoy lucid dreaming because I'm a spiritual person but it also connects certain things with this physical reality.
I initially started because I always wondered about death and what not.
Some really one thing lead to another and now I'm here!

I've been lucid dreaming since March 2012 so which makes it a year this month.
The time dedication I put into lucid dreaming really paid off. 
After two weeks of logging my dream journal and doing reality checks I had about 3 lucids back to back.
To this date I have had a little over 30 lucids, some of which aren't logged.

I typically tend to struggle with stabilization!!!
My longest lucid dream to date, I'd say was about 15-20 minutes.
On average they usually last roughly 5 minutes.
Anything else I have no problem with flying, manifesting, etc.

I'm really looking forward to this class and I hope it will benefit me a lot!

Thanks,


Azul

----------


## dutchraptor

Right, the first lesson is up, you can get started whenever you are ready  :smiley:

----------


## Azul

4/26/13 DILD:

I was at my old house in Las Vegas in my back. Once I realized I was dreaming I immediately flew away. Everything was vivid and sunny as I made my way
down the street. I flew to another house in the neighborhood and tried to do some summoning but the dream crashed.

When I awoke I realized I didn't stabilize in the moment I became aware!

----------


## Azul

4/1/13 DILD:

I was in a backyard pool party when everyone was mocking me. I suddenly flew out of there and became lucid in mid flight. I didn't really stabilize but
I tried focusing on my hands which looked pretty weird at the moment. It lasted for maybe 5 minutes and then it crashed.

I sort of have a tendency to rush things because I feel like the dream could crash at any give moment, which it could. Must practice stabilization!

----------


## Azul

4/5/2013

Once again I was in Las Vegas in my old neighborhood and spontaneously became lucid. I invented a weird way of flying but after each take-off the technique improved a lot better. The dream was already pretty vivid, I've been drinking green tea quite a bit lately so I wonder if that has anything to do with it. Later I flew over to a near by store where there appeared to be some sort of team based game going on. There were three women in charge of the little operation. These three women proceeded to deny me and I became really angry. Although this objective was last week's assignment I feel obligated to share it anyway. The women were deformed and looked like witches or something. I asked them why they were acting like idiots to me and they told me that I was giving them a rough time. It then dawned on me that since I was in Vegas which is where I spent my childhood, I had a tendency to give quite a few adults a hard time. I then cried after realization and woke up.

This lucid lasted quite a while, although, I feel like I need to increase the number of lucids I'm having so I can actually practice stabilizing more often.

----------


## Azul

4/6/2013 DEILD:

As I was awaking from a dream I felt the vibrations and braced myself. I found myself in my room as usual as most DEILDs. Everything was already pretty vivid, so I went to my window and as I opened it I found the outside covered in pure white snow! I immediately jumped out and flew away to the street. This is where things got weird, people were playing football in the street? I decided to intervene and stole their football. Not too long after that I woke up.

Things are really starting to become frustrating for me. When I first started lucid dreaming stabilizing was literally the first thing on my mind when I became lucid. Now it's like I become lucid and I'm off. Must go back to the basics.

----------


## dutchraptor

> 4/5/2013
> 
> Once again I was in Las Vegas in my old neighborhood and spontaneously became lucid. I invented a weird way of flying but after each take-off the technique improved a lot better. The dream was already pretty vivid, I've been drinking green tea quite a bit lately so I wonder if that has anything to do with it. Later I flew over to a near by store where there appeared to be some sort of team based game going on. There were three women in charge of the little operation. These three women proceeded to deny me and I became really angry. Although this objective was last week's assignment I feel obligated to share it anyway. The women were deformed and looked like witches or something. I asked them why they were acting like idiots to me and they told me that I was giving them a rough time. It then dawned on me that since I was in Vegas which is where I spent my childhood, I had a tendency to give quite a few adults a hard time. I then cried after realization and woke up.
> 
> This lucid lasted quite a while, although, I feel like I need to increase the number of lucids I'm having so I can actually practice stabilizing more often.



Wow that's great man, well done. Interesting to see that the witches said that, as you saw, a lot of dream characters actually act annoying because they have some symbolic/mad up problem.  It's not worth it to help every dream character, but if one is bugging you it's wise to ask questions.





> 4/6/2013 DEILD:
> 
> As I was awaking from a dream I felt the vibrations and braced myself. I found myself in my room as usual as most DEILDs. Everything was already pretty vivid, so I went to my window and as I opened it I found the outside covered in pure white snow! I immediately jumped out and flew away to the street. This is where things got weird, people were playing football in the street? I decided to intervene and stole their football. Not too long after that I woke up.
> 
> Things are really starting to become frustrating for me. When I first started lucid dreaming stabilizing was literally the first thing on my mind when I became lucid. Now it's like I become lucid and I'm off. Must go back to the basics.



Haha I know what you mean, even I have that sometimes. Just keep trying and trying, it's hard to get motivated sometimes but it will come back eventually. Maybe you could try rub your hands, or try to visualize making real life more vivid whenever you do a reality check.

----------


## Azul

4/8/2013 DILD:

Once again, I was in Vegas lol! I randomly because lucid in mid flight and flew around the neighborhood for a while. I noticed this girl was chasing after me which was kind of weird. Nothing fancy, lasted a few minutes and I woke up.

I already know what I need to do initially to make them last longer. I want my lucids to be stable enough to where I can at least complete the weekly tasks :/

----------


## Azul

UPDATE: I've been having issues with my computer which disabled access to DreamViews.

4/19/13 DILD:

I was at some store that appeared to be Wal-Mart in my hometown. In a way I sort of forced myself to become lucid? I was walking but everything was all blurry so I decided to shout for clarity and rub my hands.
Things then became clear to see but then somehow I appeared in a room at my house. I walked through the window and wall out into some type of forest with a huge waterfall.  
Everything was stupid vivid!! I think this was one of the most vivid dreams I've had if not the best! I tried controlling the speed of my flight by tensing my muscles, it worked but it felt weird. 
Meanwhile as I was flying above the river and a giant whale came out of nowhere and it was coming towards me with a bunch of other sea creatures by its side. I tried dodging them for a while but I eventually woke up.

Although I wasn't able to perform the task of the week, I did realize something about making the dream stable a lot more longer. Basically when I became lucid I didn't rush or get excited to go do things, 
instead I just went along with the dream like I wasn't even aware. I usually do but this time I definitely noticed a difference in the duration of my dream.

----------


## dutchraptor

Nice work, sorry for not replying earlier. Have you managed any other tasks yet?

----------

